# 1996 I30 timing chain problems



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

We have a 1996 Infiniti I30 with a 3.0 that has either jumped timing or broken a chain on the rear bank. It spins over with no compression. It has 110,000 miles. Any ideas before we tear into it?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The VQ3.0 is an interference motor, you'd definitley hear some banging if you dropped valves from busting a timing belt.

Have you done anything since posting this?


----------

